# LED battens - dimming



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

All,

A bit of help, please.

I’ve been ruining myself taking advantage of the Screwfix sale and have snagged some LAP Twin 6ft LED Battens (White 60W 6000lm) for my shed in Italy. 

My question is that, while I can see from the spec sheet that they are dimmable, I rather fancy that I recall that not all dimmer switches play nicely with LEDs, and so I’d be grateful for a steer on what switches should work.

I can wire stuff without killing myself but I don’t want to start a fire:doublesho. My local sparks won’t touch the shed because I’ve installed myself a switched spur with RCD and UK sockets to enable more secure use of my tools than the two prong local stuff.

Anyway, I won’t be back there until Christmas but I’m accumulating projects…

Thanks

Peter


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Try the varilight dimmers. They are pretty configurable and have been faultlessly flicker free for me.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Spookily I've not long swapped down lights in bathroom to led ones. Got dimmable ones as thought it would be nice for wife to relax in bath with dimmed lights. They dim ok but when turned up full they flash on and off every 2seconds!


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> Spookily I've not long swapped down lights in bathroom to led ones. Got dimmable ones as thought it would be nice for wife to relax in bath with dimmed lights. They dim ok but when turned up full they flash on and off every 2seconds!


Look up leading edge/trailing edge dimming :thumb:

The varilight can switch between the two modes.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Why would you want dim able lights in the shed anyway?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Leezo said:


> Why would you want dim able lights in the shed anyway?


Good point.

Largely because, as a result of the layout, at least two will be at around eye level over the work bench and as I have specific task lights there will be times that I want to reduce glare when doing close work like soldering etc.

Peter


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Leezo said:


> Why would you want dim able lights in the shed anyway?


for when it's pub shed time obviously :lol:

I've got two of these in my pub shed going to two dimmable led transformers going to two 5m led ribbons, all work flawlessly.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-1-gang-2-way-led-dimmer-switch-white/273cc?_requestid=326246


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fentum said:


> Good point.
> 
> Largely because, as a result of the layout, at least two will be at around eye level over the work bench and as I have specific task lights there will be times that I want to reduce glare when doing close work like soldering etc.
> 
> Peter


Could you put them on a separate switch to either switch 1 or both off if required, or would this leave it too dark ?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Could you put them on a separate switch to either switch 1 or both off if required, or would this leave it too dark ?


Andy

I could indeed do that, but I was thinking about maximum flexibility…

Peter


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Could you not as Andy says put.ed batterns on one switch, then over task specific areas/station have halogen spots on a dimmer switch? 

Or again have all led batterns, and just plug in a dimmer lamp


----------

